# Gute Preiswerte gaming Maus gesucht



## SyN-Flood (20. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Community da mir das Forum schon bei sehr vielen Entscheidungen zur Seite standt will ich auch bei dieser hier auf euch zurückgreifen , bin auf der suche nach einer Optimalen gaming Maus budget beträgt etwa 60 €

Hätte da etwa an diese hier gedacht 

Logitech MX518 Optische Gaming Maus Refresh Schwarz/Silber USB - Computer Shop -

Razer Naga Mmog Laser Gaming Maus Schwarz USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Logitech G500 Gaming Laser Maus Schwarz USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. September 2011)

Also wenn es billig sein soll dan die Logitech MX518 oder deren Nachfolger die G400. Wenn es was besseres sein soll dann die G700, wobei die G500 natürlich auch sehr gut ist aber halt schon älter.


----------



## Aggrotyp (20. September 2011)

für rund 60€ bist du bei der roccat kone dabei, eindeutig die beste.
nicht wesentlich schlechter ist die neue g400 von logitech, zum weitaus besseren preis (meine empfehlung)


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Für nur um die 30€ wäre auch die Sharkoon Fireglider sehr gut. Bunt http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Lasermaus-FireGlider-USB-3600dpi/dp/B001QYN9ES/ oder schwarz http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-FireGlider-Laser-verkabelt-Schwarz/dp/B003C4FW7C/


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

Hatte die MX518 und auch die Roccat Kone und jetzt die G400 und letztere würde ich dir klar empfehlen.


----------



## onslaught (22. September 2011)

hab die MX518 (auslaufmodell, nachfolger = G400) letztens für 24,95€ gesehn. Schnäppchen.


----------



## biohaufen (22. September 2011)

Er kann auch eine G5 nehmen, wenn er noch eine findet, oder halt eine G500.


----------



## SyN-Flood (28. September 2011)

Jemand hier der die Roccat Kone hat würde gerne mehr über die Maus wissen bzw ob sie gut in der Hand liegt , bei meiner jetzigen Maus verkrampft meine Hand sehr leicht lege wert auf gemütliche Spielweise trotz mehreren Stunden


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (28. September 2011)

Roccat Kone [+] fand ich bis auf die komische nicht abgerundete Kante rechts sehr angenehm, sieht gut aus, Treiber passt auch, Sensor scheint auch gut zu sein. -> In der Theorie eine gute Maus

Bei mir hat erstmal diese TDCU-Einheit nicht gefunzt, deswegen warte ich auf die 2.


----------



## SyN-Flood (28. September 2011)

Welche Spiele spielst du , oder hast du bereits mit der Maus den getestet wenn ich fragen darf

Und bei welchem Shop hast du Sie bestellt?


----------



## BigBubby (28. September 2011)

Die Roccat Kone ist für mittelgroße bis große hände gemacht.
Sie liegt soweit ganz gut in der Hand. Ich fand sie aber relativ schwer, trotz kleinste Gewichte.

Welche Maus hast du denn bis jetzt gehabt. Dann könnte man was vorschlagen.

Allgemein, geh in Saturn/Mediamarkt, nimm alle mal in die Hand, und bestell dann zum halben Preis aus dem Inet


----------

